# Work as dentist in Dubai?



## doc78 (May 6, 2012)

Hi,
I'm a new member..a question for you!!:confused2:
I'm a italian dentist..I'd like to work in Dubai..I'm starting with conversion my degree..next week I'll go to UAE embassy in Rome...
There're some dentists can help me to know how's working in Dubai???
Thanks
M.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Sure, PM me. I might have some very useful information for you!


----------



## doc78 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot..can you tell me something more???


----------



## Maisa (Aug 10, 2012)

*TRy*

Hey, Why don't you try submitting your CVs online. There are several nice dental clinics here. Personally, I've been to Dr. Michael's Dental Clinic in Umm Suqeim. I believe you can submit your CV directly through their careers page.
Thanks and Good luck!





doc78 said:


> Hi,
> I'm a new member..a question for you!!:confused2:
> I'm a italian dentist..I'd like to work in Dubai..I'm starting with conversion my degree..next week I'll go to UAE embassy in Rome...
> There're some dentists can help me to know how's working in Dubai???
> ...


----------

